# קרדיטים!



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

קרדיטים! 
מתנצלת שזה לקח כל כך הרבה זמן... וגם שנעלמתי מפה קצת בזמן האחרון. זה קשור לעובדה שתפוז חסום רוב הזמן במקום שאנחנו גרים בו ולאחרונה גם הדרכים האחרות לא ממש עובדות... 
בכל מקרה קיבלתי כמה מסרים מבנות שהתעניינו במקום שבו התחתנו ונזכרתי כמה מעט מידע היה על המקום כשאנחנו חיפשנו ולכן החלטתי להתאמץ ולפרסם קרדיטים בכל זאת! 

אני מתנצלת שוב אבל הקרדיטים האלו יהיו דלילים בתמונות מפאת צנעת הפרט ואני מקווה שמה שאני אעלה בכל זאת יהיה מספק.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

מי אנחנו? או- די כבר לחפור שאנחנו גרים בסין 
אנחנו בני 27 ו30, ביחד כבר 5 שנים בשלוש השנים האחרונות אנחנו גרים בסין (הבחור דובר סינית והגענו לפה בעקבות מלגה שהוא קיבל...).
שנינו בוגרי מדעי המחשב שכרגע לא עוסקים בתחום.
הכרנו במסגרת התואר באוניברסיטה... בלימודים לאיזה קורס מתמטי.
אנחנו לא מגדלים שום חיה אז אפילו תמונה של כלב או חתול אני לא יכולה להעלות...
ואני מניחה שתמונה של עציץ לא תעזור...


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

ההצעה או- מה? את באמת מופתעת? אבל את חפרת... 
סוף שבוע אחד הבחור החליט שאנחנו עושים ערב רומנטי רק שנינו (זה היה שבועיים לפני היומולדת שלי ולא יותר מידי חשדתי). הוא קצת נעלם במהלך היום (מה שהסתבר אח"כ שהוא פשוט הלך לבדוק מקומות ובאיזה מהם הנוף הכי מושלם) ובערב הלכנו למסעדה.
המסעדה הזו ממוקמת בקומה 60 ומשהו ויש בה נוף של 360 מעלות על כל בייג'ין. אני לא צריכה לציין כמה זה מהמם, כן? כשראיתי את המחירים במסעדה חלפה במוחי המחשבה שהוא הולך להציע, אבל העלמתי אותה די מהר...
הבחור הביא את המצלמה שלו ("בגלל הנוף כמובן") ומסתבר שהוא כיוון אותה והפעיל וידאו בלי ששמתי לב. אז הוא שלף טבעת וכמעט כרע ברך (כי היתה שם ספה )... כמובן שהתחלתי לבכות והייתי סופר מופתעת (למרות שידעתי שזה יקרה מתישהו ותכלס זה היה די צפוי והוא היה בטוח שידעתי...) וכמובן שאמרתי כן.
בסופו של דבר יש לנו סרטון די משעשע מהצעת הנישואין... (משעשע כי בקושי רואים אותו, הוא כיוון את הצילום בעיקר עלי... וגם כי התעצבנתי שהוא לא נותן לי לאכול מהמנה הראשונה וקם מהשולחן...די משעשע)
אני אנסה להעלות תמונה של הטבעת תכף |לא מצאתי סימן של under construction|


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

איך לתכנן חתונה בשלט רחוק (בערך) ובמחיר שפוי 
כשהתחלנו לתכנן את החתונה, הדבר הראשון שבדקנו הוא מה התקציב שלנו. ביקשנו מההורים מספר אורחים והתיישבנו לכתוב את הרשימה שלנו. גילינו שאנחנו עומדים על כ200 איש ועם זה התחלנו להתקדם (מבחינת התקציב הלכנו על ממוצע של 250 לאדם). 
בהזדמנות זו אני חייבת לציין שמראש אמרתי להורים שלי ולהורים שלו שיכתבו את מי שהם רוצים ברשימה... לא הגדרנו חתונה "קטנה" או הגבלנו אותם באיזושהי צורה. החתונה שלנו היא שלהם כמעט באותה מידה מבחינתי, וזו היתה הגישה לאורך הדרך. ההורים לא התערבו בכלל ורק כשהתייעצנו איתם הם נתנו דעה.
בנוסף, ניסינו להישאר במסגרת התקציב ולצאת עם רווח מהחתונה אם אפשר. לא ביקשנו כסף מההורים וגם לא רצינו לדעת מה גודל המתנה שהם מתכננים לתת. בסופו של דבר המתנות שלהם היו מאוד מכובדות, אבל את החתונה כיסינו לגמרי מהמתנות של האורחים... ככה שנשאר לנו כסף וזו היתה החלטה מאוד חכמה מבחינתנו.

כשמתכננים חתונה מרחוק הדבר הכי חשוב זה לעשות מחקר מקיף באינטרנט ושיהיה מי שיוכל להרים טלפונים עבורכם בארץ (אצלנו זו היתה אמא שלי).  כשהגענו לארץ בפעם הראשונה (היינו סה"כ פעמיים לפני החתונה) אחרי ההצעה אמרתי שאנחנו חייבים לסגור מקום, דיג'יי וצלם. בספקים האלה גם התמקדנו במחקר הראשון שעשינו. 
מבחינת דיג'יי וצלמים- היתה לי רשימה של 3 ספקים שמדורגים מבחינתי מ1-3 כשאני יודעת בערך מה המחיר (לפי מיט4מיט, מתחתנים והפורום המעולה הזה). 
לגבי המקומות-  היתה לי רשימה של מקומות שלפי האתר שלהם נראו יפה והיו בתקציב שלנו (שוב לפי האתרים שהזכרתי קודם).. חיפשנו מקום עם גן לקבלת פנים+חופה ואולם לאוכל+ריקודים ולא רצינו להתחייב ליותר מ200 איש. הרבה מקומות לא הגיבו לי במיילים ובטח שלא נתנו הצעת מחיר (קיבלתי אולי 2 כאלה במייל). בטלפון הרבה מקומות ירדו מהפרק בגלל מינימום מוזמנים. כשהגענו לארץ התחלנו בסיבוב אולמות. ראינו אולי 15 לדעתי במשך שבועיים... (היה לנו את כל היום להסתובב בלי עבודה...) ורק 3 היו רלוונטים מבחינתנו.  אני ממליצה להגיע למקום להתרשם ממנו בערב כשיש אירוע כלשהו אם אין לכם יותר מידי דמיון (כמו בעלי היקר), כמעט כל אולם לא נראה משהו באור יום כשמנקים ומסדרים אותו והכל מבולגן... וגם לנסות להצטמצם מבחינת כמות האולמות- אנחנו ראינו הרבה יותר מידי לדעתי ובשבועיים האלה סגרנו רק אולם (ויום למחרת סגרנו דיג'יי וצלם...הראשונים שראינו)


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

ההזמנות או- בואי אני אצלם ואת תעצבי 
את ההזמנות עיצבנו בעצמנו והדפסנו בסין. הבאנו אותם לארץ בפעם השנייה כשהגענו (שהיתה חודשיים בערך לפני החתונה).  הבחור הוא זה שצילם את התמונה שעל ההזמנה, וגם זו שבתוך ההזמנה... היו הרבה ניסיונות אבל בסוף היתה קומפוזיציה מעניינת שאהבנו. אני עיבדתי את התמונות ועיצבתי את ההזמנה עצמה. ממש עבודת צוות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




המשפט שבחרנו (אחרי המון מחשבה והתלבטויות) היה "כן אלך בשבילך עד קצה העולם יבשה וגם ים". לא יודעת אם אני צריכה עוד להסביר אבל זה פשוט אנחנו (סין והכל...)... התגובות להזמנות היו ממש כיפיות וגם המשפט משך תשומת לב.

אני מצרפת את ההזמנה. אם מישהו מבין מה כתוב על החלק החיצוני בבקשה לא לכתוב. כתמונה אי אפשר לאתר את הפרטים האישיים בחיפוש, אבל אם תרשמו אז כן אפשר להגיע לזה אם מחפשים את ההזמנה של X ו Y. תודה על ההבנה.

ההזמנות מתקפלות וזה החלק החיצוני


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

והחלק הפנימי 
הורדתי את כל הפרטים המזהים
בכותרת היו השמות שלנו
וכמובן שהפס לא מופיע בהזמנה, הוא רק מתאר איפה היא מתקפלת
להזמנה צירפנו קופון חניה שהחתמנו באותה חותמת (זו עם התאריך) שמופיעה בגב ההזמנה והופיע בעוד כל מיני מקומות...


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי הושבה או- התמוטטות עצבים 
אחד הדברים החשובים! באמת! חוסך כל כך הרבה כסף אם עושים את זה נכון...
לגבי אישורי ההגעה- הטלנו על ההורים משני הצדדים לברר לגבי המוזמנים שלהם. ועל הדרך לחלק את הרשימה שלהם ואם יש אנשים שנראה להם שעדיף שיתקשרו "מהאולם" כדי לברר אם הם באים כדי שנדע את האמת אז שיעשו רשימה כזו. אנחנו ביררנו עם החברים שלנו, ו"האולם" היה זוג חברים טובים שהרימו טלפונים לכ20 איש.
לגבי התחייבויות מול המקום וסטטיסטיקות- התחייבנו בהתחלה על 200 איש בחוזה. אחרי שהתחלנו עם אישורי ההגעה וכשעלתה כמות המוזמנים שלנו (ההורים שלי התלבטו ובסוף החליטו להזמין אנשים מהעבודה) הגדלנו את ההתחייבות ל240 בערך... בסופו של דבר, אחרי שהורדנו והוספנו ביומיים שלפני החתונה ואחרי שהגיעו טלפונים של אנשים שאמרו שלא יגיעו שבסוף כן יגיעו... הגיעו 250 איש. הגיעו יותר אנשים ממה שאישרו לנו. נראה לי קצת שברנו את הסטטיסטיקות אבל זה נראה לי קשור לגודל החתונה. בכל מקרה כל הסיפור הזה חסך לנו מלא כסף ולא שילמנו על מנות מיותרות.
המקום לא כל כך התלהב שנעשה רזרבות בשולחנות והגביל אותנו ב10 מקומות כאלה... בסוף עשינו מה שרצינו והכל הלך חלק.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אז, איפה? או- זהירות, חפירה! 
כמו שרשמתי קודם, אחרי סיבוב האולמות היו 3 רלוונטים מבחינתנו- גדות, קסיופאה (למרות שאין חלק שהחופה וקבלת הפנים בפנים..זו היתה התפשרות מבחינתנו) ו-ווגה (זו היתה התפשרות מבחינת בן זוגי, אבל אני אהבתי את המקום)
לגבי הקסיופאה- אהבנו את המקום, הפריע לנו שקבלת הפנים והחופה בפנים וכבר אי אפשר לערוך אותם בחוץ ליד הים (מה שאפשר היה לעשות בעבר)
לגבי הווגה- הגענו אליהם דרך איזיווד, אבל אם היינו סוגרים איתם היינו עושים את זה בלי איזיווד (כל חווית איזיווד היתה מוזרה עבורנו). המקום סה"כ יפה מאוד, וזה המקום היחיד שאמר לנו שנחזור בזמן האירוע שיש להם באותו יום והם יוציאו לנו טעימות באותו רגע. הם עשו עלינו רושם מאוד חיובי והאוכל היה מ-מ-ש טעים. בן הזוג פחות אהב את האולם עצמו שהרגיש קצת ישן... 
והמקום שסגרנו בו- גדות:.כשנכנסנו בפעם הראשונה למקום, גם אני וגם בן זוגי אמרנו אחד לשני שאנחנו רואים את עצמנו מתחתנים שם. זה היה המקום היחיד שגרם לשנינו להרגיש ככה! באמת! זה המקום היחיד שמבחינתנו לא היתה התפשרות על שום דבר מהדברים שהיה לנו חשוב... מאוד אהבנו את קבלת הפנים בחוץ, את העובדה שיש מעבר מבחוץ לעבר החופה.. ככה שלא נשארים אנשים בקבלת הפנים לאכול אלא כולם נוכחים בחופה.
אנשים ניגשו אלינו ואל ההורים שלנו ולא פעם אמרו שהם בכלל לא ידעו שיש מקום כל כך יפה בלב תל אביב. המיקום שלו מעולה והגישה מכל מקום נוחה (יש לי משפחה גדולה שהגיעה מחיפה). העיצוב הבסיסי שהאולם מספק הוא ברמה גבוהה (הם "שדרגו" אותנו והוסיפו לנו במחיר הבסיסי עיצובי שולחנות חצי שנדלירים חצי שושן צחור... אבל זה פשוט העיצוב הבסיסי שלהם והם מכניסים את זה לחוזה בזמן ההתמקחות...), פרט לחופה (החופה הבסיסית שהאולם מספק היא חופה מסורתית- כזו ש4 אנשים צריכים להחזיק, ואנחנו רצינו אחת שמקובעת לקרקע) לא הרגשנו צורך לשדרג שום דבר בעיצוב.. (אני לא בקטע של שנדלירים יותר מידי, אבל לא היה לי אכפת עד כדי כך, זה נראה מאוד מרשים בסופו של דבר)
בארוחת הטעימות האוכל היה באמת טעים (החוזה היה מותנה בשביעות רצון שלנו מהטעימות).. ישבנו בשולחן בחוץ וקיבלנו מנות מתוך אירוע קיים –לדעתי זה מעולה כי ככה באמת אפשר לבחון את איכות וטריות האוכל. הם שלחו לנו מראש מה הולך להיות התפריט באותו ערב ומעבר לזה בחרנו עוד כמה מנות שהכינו במיוחד בשבילנו כי התלבטנו לגביהן. מעבר לזה המליצו לנו על מנות נוספות שהולכות טוב עם מה שבחרנו. האוכל היה טעים באותה רמה ביום החתונה (אני טעמתי מהקבלת פנים וזה היה מעולה!) .הקינוחים היו מדהימים ואי אפשר היה לנחש בכלל שהם פרווה! כל כך חיכינו לאכול אותם בחתונה עצמה ולצערי זה לא יצא (אותם לא קיבלנו בטייק אווי משום מה...וממש התבאסתי)
רק הערה נוספת- מבחינת כל ההתנהלות לפני החתונה מול המקום- הם מאוד ניסו לתת לנו תחושה שאנחנו חברים ושאנחנו "בבית", וזו ממש לא התחושה שהיתה לי. אבל זה בסדר, סה"כ סוגרים חוזה והכל סובב סביב כסף. לא ציפיתי לתחושה של "בית" ושל חברים... אבל סתם הייתי צריכה להעיר את זה.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

עוד מהמקום


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אחרון ודי


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

עיצוב חופה או- קראת לי פרה אדומה? 
סאגת החופה היתה ארוכה (לפחות ההחלטה לקחת עיצוב קיים). 
זה התחיל מזה שלא רציתי לשלם 1500 ש"ח על חופה שמחוברת לרצפה. אז התחלתי לחפש איך אפשר לעשות את זה לבד. ומצאתי! באתר הסיני (כמו איביי רק בסינית) אפשר לקנות מבנה ובדים שמכינים לפי מידות וזה באמת נראה כמו חופה. אבל- זה היה מאוד כבד וגדול (זה לא ממש מתקפל והאורך של המוטות הכי קצרים היה כמעט 2 מטר) וההעברה של זה לארץ היתה עולה לנו קצת יותר כסף. חוץ מזה, רציתי שזה יהיה בארץ בפעם השנייה שנגיע כדי שנוכל להקים את זה יחד עם מי שרצינו שיעזור לנו עם זה...כדי שביום החתונה זו לא תהיה פעם ראשונה. והזמן היה לחוץ קצת מבחינת המשלוח. אז התחלתי לחפש את המבנה של החופה בארץ, ולהביא בדים איתי. חיפשתי באינטרנט והדבר הכי קרוב שמצאתי היו סוכות. בכל מקרה, to make a long story short, במונחי עלות-תועלת ירדנו מהעניין (כי החיסכון פה לעומת הזמן והמאמץ לא היה משמעותי) והחלטנו לקחת את החופה ב1500 ש"ח.
לחברת העיצוב קוראים ""פרה אדומה" והיה מאוד פשוט איתם. ראינו את הקטלוג שלהם באולם ודי נסגרנו על חופה. הלכנו אליהם למשרד והם הראו לנו דברים אחרים במחירים אחרים (גבוהים יותר כמובן) ואז כשאמרתי שאנחנו חשבנו על מה שהיה בקטלוג אצלם הם הראו לנו את זה ולא ניסו לדחוף דברים אחרים. היה ברור להם שאנחנו רוצים רק חופה ולא לשדרג שום דבר נוסף והם לא ניסו בכוח. בנוסף הם הביאו לנו עלי כותרת שהאחיינים יוכלו לפזר על השביל בלי תוספת תשלום... 
ההורים שלי בסוף החליטו להפתיע אותנו ונפגשו עם המעצב. במעבר בין קבלת הפנים לחופה עוברים מתחת לשער מתכת, וההורים שלי החליטו לעצב אותו (כלומר, שהמעצב יעצב). גיליתי את זה בזמן שהלכנו מקבלת הפנים לחופה עם ההורים וזה היה משעשע (וגם אנדקוטה מצחיקה כשמתחילה ההתרגשות האמיתית בדרך לחופה). זה היה מאוד נחמד (אבל גם בדיעבד, לי זה לא הפריע בכל מקרה, אז לא הייתי מעצבת את זה).


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

מוסיקה או- אופוריה זה באמת מה שמרגישים... 
או- הספק שהייתי הכי מרוצה ממנו והרגיש יותר כמו חבר מאשר ספק...
את האולם סגרנו ביום חמישי, כשביום שבת אנחנו אמורים לטוס חזרה לסין. גיסי וגיסתי קבעו לנו פגישה למחרת עם הצלם "המשפחתי". כשיצאנו ממנו (אחרי שסגרנו אצלו) אמרנו שחסר לנו רק דיג'יי. הצעתי לבן זוגי לבדוק את הדיג'יי שבאמת רציתי, ואם לא אז ניסע לסין ונבדוק משם. הרמתי טלפון (יום שישי בצהריים) אל לירון מאופוריה והוא לא היה פנוי בתאריך שלנו. הוא אמר לי שהוא יברר עם השותף שלו ויחזור אלי ובאמת תוך שעה נפגשנו עם מוש במשרדים שלהם. הוא שמע שאנחנו טסים למחרת לחו"ל ופשוט עזב את כל העיסוקים האחרים שלו כדי להיפגש איתנו. ישבנו אצלו במשרד שעה בערך, וככל שהדקות עברו זה היה ברור שנסגור איתו. 
פגישת המוסיקה אצל מוש היתה חוויה מטורפת- פשוט נהנינו מכל רגע, פשוט המוסיקה שאנחנו אוהבים ולא משנה כמה היא מוזרה (מי אמר שאי אפשר לנגן את ברבאבא בחתונה?) או לא יושבת בדיוק בסטטוס קוו של חתונות (כמו שירים ממופע האימים של רוקי, החבובות, או שירי ילדים נוסטלגיים אחרים).
מוש עזר לנו בבחירת השיר לחופה (רק יומיים לפני בערך החלטנו סופית) וערך לנו את השיר כשהתברר שהוא קצר מידי, ואת כל השירים שהתלבטנו לגביהם- הוא שם לפני החופה עצמה. בחתונה עצמה הרחבה היתה כל הזמן מלאה ,בהתחלה הוא שם מוסיקה שתתאים גם למבוגרים יותר ואח"כ משך גם את הצעירים. אפילו היה לו שיר מיוחד לטקס חיתוך עוגה שהפך את הכל להרבה יותר מצחיק ומהנה. החתונה עצמה נגמרה רק כשאנחנו לא יכולנו לרקוד יותר... מבחינת מוש היו לו אנרגיות לעוד כמה שעות של מסיבה...
עוד דבר נחמד- המשפחה והחברים הכינו לנו ריקוד הפתעה ומוש היה שותף סוד לעניין ודאג שכולם ידעו מה השיר שהוא שם לפני כדי שיתכוננו ולא יפספסו.
כל ההתנהלות מול מוש היתה מהנה לכל אורך הדרך, וגם אחרי החתונה (לעומת ספקים אחרים- הוא ממש לא היה לחוץ שנגיע אליו למחרת לסגור חשבון...ובכלל לא ביקש מקדמה)
אה כן, בסוף הערב קיבלנו ממוש מתנה דיסק עם שירים נבחרים מהערב! בהחלט הפתעה מהנה!! הוא מושמע אצלנו הרבה..
יש לנו תמונה איתו מסוף הערב, הוא היחיד מבין הספקים שהצטלמנו איתו. זו תמונה שלו בזמן העבודה..


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

שיר כניסה או- love is all that i give to you 
בחרנו לעשות ריקוד ואפילו חיפשנו מורה בסין. זה עלה יותר מידי כסף אז ירדנו מהרעיון וחשבנו לעשות שיר יותר פשוט (הרעיון המקורי היה ריקוד מושחת). בחרנו בשיר של אלאדין- a whole new world ומצאנו ריקוד ביוטיוב.
למדנו את החצי הראשון של השיר ואז פשוט חזרנו על התנועות ושינינו עד שהיה נראה שזה מתאים למוסיקה. ההורים שלי ראו את זה כדי לאשר (כי התאמנו אצלם בבית). סה"כ יומיים בהם התאמנו ויצא מאוד יפה.
שיר הכניסה לחופה היה l.o.v.e-Net “King” Cole
שיר שבירת כוס היה שיר הנושא של החבובות

היוטויב חסום אצלי אז מצטערת שאין לי קישורים טובים לתת..


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

שכחתי את התמונה מהריקוד


----------



## אביה המואביה (28/11/12)

ייאי!!! איזה כיף! מזל טוב!


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

תודה!


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

צילום או- אם הדיג'יי הוא מוש אז הצלם הוא בוש 
בוש הוא צלם אצל אבנר צרפתי ואת השם של צלם הוידאו אני לא זוכרת, אבל הוא גם מאבנר צרפתי.
הגענו אליהם דרך גיסי וגיסתי... בוש הוא סוג של "צלם המשפחה" אצל בן זוגי. 
ההתנהלות היתה מאוד נוחה, פגשנו את בוש שבוע לפני בערך והוא עשה רשימה של כל האנשים החשובים שצריכים להיות בצילומי משפחה. הוא גם זכר הכל ביום האירוע ואם מישהו היה חסר הוא דאג להודיע לנו שעוד לא הצטלמנו איתו. הלו"ז של הצילומים היה קצת לחוץ אבל זה בגלל שנתקענו בפקקים בדרך לסטודיו שלהם. עשינו צילומים בסטודיו (הממוזג, שוב, אוגוסט) שיצאו מהממים, המשכנו לפארק הירקון ואז לגן (חשבנו על עוד מקום אבל לא היה זמן). 
בבוקר של ההתארגנות בוש הביא גם מצלמת וידאו והוא זה שצילם. כשהגענו לאולם חיכה לנו שם גם הצלם וידאו שכבר הספיק לצלם צילומי אווירה של המקום. סה"כ היה מאוד נחמד ורגוע עם בוש לאורך כל היום, והצילומים יצאו מהממים.
יומיים אחרי האירוע קיבלנו דיסק עם כל התמונות בכמה עותקים, ואת החומר של הוידאו לא ערוך יותר מידי. אנחנו צריכים להעביר להם שירים כדי שיערכו לנו את הסרט+קליפ, אבל כבר מהקליפ שרץ ברקע לתפריט של הסרט הלא ערוך- אני יכולה להגיד שהם יודעים מה הם עושים.

אני מצרפת תמונה שאני אוהבת שלא חתכתי. זו תמונה מהחופה שבוש צילם והיא מהממת לדעתי.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/11/12)

באמת תמונה מהממת!


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

השמלה או- אז איך נראה לבן על לבן? לבן! 
סאגת השמלה. כן, סאגה. התחלתי את הסיבוב עם אמא בדיזינגוף. הודעתי שאני לא מוציאה על שמלה יותר מ1500 ש"ח, ואם אין אז אני אקנה בסין. אז אמרתי...
ועוד מידע חשוב- בן הזוג הטיל וטו ואמר שהוא לא מוכן שאני אתחתן בשמלה שמישהי כבר התחתנה בה.
הלכתי למדוד שמלות כדי לראות איזה גזרות מתאימות (גוף שהוא לא מקל וחזה גדול) וכשהבנתי שהכי יפה לי מחוך הבנתי שבסין זו תהיה בעיה רצינית. אז התמקדתי במקומות שהם ממש זולים- הייתי במכירות סופעונה שכאלה.. באאוטלט ובעוד כמה. הגעתי אל "קארין" ומאוד התלהבתי מהדברים אצלה, אבל הם חסרי מחוך ודרשו משהו מחטב מלמטה. אמרתי נחשוב על זה כמה ימים ואז נסגור.  החלטנו לעשות עוד סיבוב בדיזינגוף , ואז הגענו אל דויד חצבני. חברה שלי עשתה אצלו שמלה ואני יודעת שהוא יקר אבל כבר חרשנו את המקומות הלא יקרים אז אמרנו שפשוט נראה מה הכיוון. אז נכנסו. מדדתי 3 שמלות ואמא שלי ואחותי התעלפו. שום שמלה לפני זה לא גרמה להן לאותה תחושה (אמא שלי עם דמעות בעיניים). אוקיי, אז סין ירד סופית מהפרק.
עכשיו נשאר למצוא שמלה כמו של חצבני (גזרה) במחיר שפוי... הגענו אל שרון כץ. מדדתי כל מיני דברים והיתה שמלה שאהבתי וגרמה לי להיראות כמו בלרינה, אבל לא אהבתי את הבד של החצאית. אז הראו לי איך זה ייראה עם בד אחר אבל אז זה היה צריך לעלות סביב ה6000 ש"ח... בקיצור הבנו את הרעיון והמשכנו הלאה.
החלטנו שננסה תופרות. הגענו אל אחת שהפחידה אותי ולא רציתי לעבוד איתה. ואז הגענו אל התופרת שאצלה סגרתי. קוראים לה מיכל והיא מראשון, והיא מקבלת אצלה בבית רק בערב (ביום היא עובדת במפעל/סטודיו שלה). יש לה בבית שמלות כלה וערב שאפשר למדוד וזה פשוט הרגיש כמו סטודיו קטן. הסברתי לה מה אני רוצה (שילוב של כמה שמלות שמדדתי ועשו לאמא רטוב בעיניים) והיא אמרה שזה אפשרי. המחיר היה זול ביותר מ2000 ש"ח (כולל בדים והכל) והיא גם יכלה להתגמש בזמני המדידות למתי שאני בארץ... עדיין היה לי יקר ואמא החליטה שהיא קונה לי את השמלה מתנה (אה, שכחתי לציין שבכל המקומות האחרים זה היה השכרה ופה השמלה נשארה אצלי).
אז היא החליטה. ואכן יצאה שמלה מהממת. הייתי ב3 מדידות בערך (כשאחרי שהיא לקחה לי מידות גוף אז המדידה שאחריה השמלה היתה כמעט מוכנה...היא לא עובדת בשיטת הבדים אלא פשוט תופרת שמלה) וירדתי במשקל בין לבין. מזל שהמחוך נסגר בקשירה 
השמלה היתה מאוד נוחה. הדבר היחיד שהציק לי שהיתה עצם שדקרה אותי מאיזשהו שלב עד שסידרתי אותה (היא ברחה כבר במדידה האחרונה והיא סידרה לי את זה אבל לא התעקשתי יותר מידי לבדוק שזה לא חוזר... טעות שלי)
אה כן, מיכל תפרה לי שאל מהמם משיפון והינומה מהבד של החצאית שגם נשארו אצלי...
החלק העליון הוא מתחרה מאוד עדינה והחצאית עשוייה מכמה שכבות של סאטן ועליה 2 שכבות של טול. החגורה מסאטן ועליה יש פרח קטן מאותם פרחים של הכתפיות. בהתחלה השמלה היתה אמורה להיות סטרפלס אבל אחרי המדידה הראשונה שכל הזמן ניסיתי לסדר (רק פסיכולוגית...זה היה מסודר) החלטנו שלא כדאי שאני אסדר אותה כל הערב ועדיף שיהיו כתפיות שאני אהיה רגועה (הן לא באמת החזיקו שום דבר). אגב, הבחור לא ראה את השמלה לפני ורק במפגש הוא ראה את השמלה לראשונה. כל פעם שהוא שאל עליה אמרתי לו שהיא מלאה בפרחים ותחרה ונפוחה כמו שמלת קצפת... זה היה משעשע.


----------



## hillala8 (30/11/12)

שמלה מקסימה 
את הוכחה שאפשר למצוא שמלת כלה בלי להתפשר- לא במחיר ולא במראה.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

נעליים או- בלרינה צריכה נעלי בלרינה לא? 
היה לי ברור שלא יהיה לי הרבה מה לעשות עם נעליים לבנות אחרי החתונה. חיפשתי משהו שיהיה נוח ובעלות מינימלית. נזכרתי שקניתי בעבר לאמא שלי נעלי ריקוד בהתאמה אישית באינטרנט, שאלתי מה היא חושבת ובסוף הזמנתי לה ולי נעליים באיביי הסיני (טאו באו). בחרתי עיצוב קיים באתר, ביקשתי לעשות אותן בסאטן לבן ופסים כסופים ועם עקב של 5.5 ס"מ. בסוף הגיעו נעליים כמו שרציתי, רק שבצדדים במקום סאטן לבן היה בד שקוף עם דוגמא לבנה.. פחדתי שיראו יותר מידי מהאצבעות או משהו, ובסוף זה היה יותר יפה ממה שרציתי.
לאמא הזמנתי דוגמא אחרת מעור בשחור-אדום והיא קיבלה מחמאות מטורפות. אצלה העקב היה אפילו יותר נמוך והיא לא הורידה אותן כל הערב... 
העלות יצאה בערך 60 ש"ח לנעליים והן היו מאוד נוחות. אחרי כמה שירים החלטתי שאני מורידה אותן ומחליפה לשטוחות וזו היתה אחת ההחלטות החכמות שקיבלתי. הורדתי אותן עוד לפני שכאב לי, אבל ידעתי שאם אני אשאר עם עקבים אני לא אוכל לדרוך על הרגליים כשהאדרנלין יתפוגג (אני פשוט לא בנאדם של עקבים יותר מידי)
רציתי נעלי בלט להחלפה אבל מה שקניתי באינטרנט לא היה טוב. אז שיניתי גישה וקניתי נעליים סיניות בצבע לבן עם פרחים ורודים והן היו טיפה גדולות. תפרתי להן גומי דק כדי שהן לא יפלו מהרגל, ופשוט לא הרגשתי אותן כל הערב. קפצתי והשתוללתי והיה כיף חיים. הן דווקא שימושיות לי מאוד בקיץ והן עלו בערך 20 ש"ח.

תמונה של הנעליים להחלפה אני אעלה בהמשך.

זו תמונה קצת מוזרה אבל אפשר לראות את הנעליים. הרמתי פה את השמלה כדי שננקה את התחתית שלה מעלים יבשים שנתפסו...
יש עוד תמונה אח"כ שרואים את הנעליים בריקוד


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

חליפה ונעליים או- גם לבחור מגיע תופרת 
את החליפה תפרנו לבחור בסין... עשינו לו 2 חולצות זהות (אחת לצילומים, ואז הוא החליף לפני החופה) ובנוסף קנינו חולצה קצרה אחת מכופתרת שחורה לריקודים (היתה גם פולו שבסוף הוא לא השתמש בה. אבל טוב שהיתה). לקח לי זמן לשכנע אותו, אבל בסוף הלכנו על חליפה באפור כהה מאוד (הוא רצה שחור ואני הטלתי וטו) עם פסים דקים, והחולצות היו כחולות (די דומה לעיצוב שהיה לנו באולם ועל העוגה..)
כמה ימים לפני שטסנו קניתי לו בערך 6 עניבות בדוגמאות שונות, ורק בארץ החלטנו על איזה עניבה הוא ישים.  בסוף הוא קיבל מלא מחמאות על החליפה והוא החליף פחות חולצות ממה שהוא חשב שהוא יחליף. 
את הנעליים קנינו באחד הביקורים שהיינו בארץ בגלי. קנינו נעליים של האש פאפיז והוא נעל אותן קצת בבית כדי להתרגל. הן עדיין משמשות אותו כמובן והן מאוד מוצלחות.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

שיער או- אבל אני רוצה ניסיון! 
היה לי חשוב להתארגן אצל ההורים שלי בבית (גם אין לנו בית/דירה בארץ). חיפשתי מישהו/י שיוכל להגיע הביתה ושהמחיר לא יהיה יותר מ1000 ש"ח (וגם זה היה נשמע לי מוגזם...). מבחינת תסרוקת ידעתי שאני רוצה אסוף (אוגוסט) אבל שיראו תלתלים...
אמא שלי סיפרה לי על ספרית בשם אתי שהיא מכירה והיתה מוכנה לעשות ניסיון וגם להגיע הביתה. הגעתי אליה והיא הציעה שנשים תוספות. היא אמרה שדרכה זה יהיה יקר והציעה שאני אבדוק בסין. אז בדקתי.
קניתי תוספות בשוק ספרים שיש אצלנו, וזה עלה לי בערך 120 ש"ח לתוספות שלי... אתי הספרית צבעה לי את השיער ככה שהתוספות יתאימו (רציתי לצבוע בכל מקרה את השיער שלי) ועשתה לי ניסיון עם התוספות.
ביום של האירוע היא עשתה לי פחות או יותר את אותה תסרוקת (אפילו יותר יפה) ושמה סיכות שקניתי. היא שמה מלא ספריי וזה לא זז כל הערב. בגלל שהיו כמה תלתלים מפוזרים והיא אמרה שהם יפתחו עם הזמן היא הציעה שהיא תסגור כמה עם סיכות ולפני החופה מישהו יפתח לי את הסיכות האלה. דודה שלי הסתכלה טוב טוב ועזרה לי לפתוח את זה בזמן. סה"כ אתי צדקה ונתנה עצות נכונות ובזכותה התסרוקת קיבלה חיים מחדש במהלך הערב.
היא עשתה תסרוקת גם לאחותי וגם לאמא שלי (שגם לה קניתי תוספות בהמלצת אתי). שתיהן קיבלו מחמאות ונראו מעולה!
אה- והתענוג- 250 ש"ח לתסרוקת שלי. לא זוכרת כמה היא לקחה על כל אחת נוספת...


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

איפור או- אני ממש לא אובייקטיבית 
על האיפור היתה אחראית דודה שלי, סיגל תדמור, שיש לה בי"ס לאיפור בחיפה. כמובן שאחרי שהודענו שאנחנו מתחתנים היא וידאה שברור לי שהיא מאפרת אותי, כאילו היתה שאלה בכלל.
דודה שלי היא זו שלימדה אותי להתאפר, ובכל תקופה בחיי התאימה לי ולימדה אותי איזה איפור הכי יתאים לי (בגיל 18 לא מתאפרים כמו בגיל 25 למרות מה שחשבתי...). 
האיפור היה מושלם והחזיק עד שהורדתי אותו בלילה, והיא חידשה לי אודם לפני החופה פעם אחת וזהו.
היא איפרה כמובן גם את אחותי, אמא שלי ושתי בנות דודות שלי, ואת עצמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




היא עשתה לי ניסיון כדי לדעת לאיזה כיוון של צבעים כדאי ללכת, והיא היחידה (חוץ מאמא שלי כמובן) שראתה את השמלה לפני כדי שהכל יתאים להכל. בסופו של דבר הרגשתי כמו בלרינה בשמלה+שיער+איפור (לא יודעת למה בלרינה...אבל ככה זה הרגיש ובתחושות שלי זה משדר פשטות ואלגנטיות בו זמנית) והרגשתי מהממת.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

זר כלה וקישוט אוטו או- גם לאוטו קנינו חליפה! 
קנינו ערכה מוכנה לקישוט לרכב מהאינטרנט וזה עלה גרושים... אחי, אחותי ו2 בנות דודות שלי עזרו לקשט את האוטו בבוקר של החתונה. היה קצת קשה להוריד את זה אחרי החתונה (מישהו קשר חזק מידי). ממליצה להוסיף מספריים לערכה שלוקחים ביום החתונה... (לא רצינו לנסוע עם הקישוטים הביתה, למרות שהכסף לא היה אצלנו אלא באוטו אחר)
אין לי תמונה של האוטו לצערי (מסוג הדברים שלא חושבים שחשוב שתהיה תמונה שלהם...תכלס זה רלוונטי לקרדיטים בלבד אבל לכו תסבירו לצלם שאת רוצה להעלות קרדיטים אח"כ אז שיצלם גם דברים לא חשובים). יש לי קישור לתמונה באינטרנט אם מישהו באמת רוצה...

את הזר קניתי במשתלה והוא עלה לי 80 ש"ח. אמא שלי עשתה מחקר בשבילי, ואז שבוע לפני היא הביאה אותי ל2 משתלות. באחת מכינים זרים ובשנייה היו כבר מוכנים. מה שהיה מיוחד בזרים המוכנים הוא שהם היו מאוד נמוכים, ממש בוקה. שאלנו כמה זמן זה מחזיק וכמה זמן לוקח להכין. החלטנו שנקנה יום לפני החתונה ונשמור במקרר (כי ככה הם שומרים את הפרחים) עם מים ואבקה כזו שנתנו לנו. לא אמרנו בשום שלב שזה זר כלה (כי אז רצו 150 ש"ח). בחרתי את הפרחים בעצמי, לקח להם 20 דקות והיה לי בוקה מהמם. בבית חתכתי לו אפילו יותר מהגובה. 
ביום של החתונה אמא שלי ובת דודה שלי בנו את הידית בעזרת מסקנטייפ+בד לבן.  קודם הן עטפו אותו בניילון נצמד כי הוא רטוב, מעל מסקנטייפ שיחזיק צמוד צמוד, ואז סרט סאטן לבד שסגרנו עם כמה סיכות שנכנסו לגבעולים. הזר החזיק מעמד לפחות עד השבת חתן (פשוט אח"כ כבר טסנו אז אני לא יודעת כמה זמן הוא עוד בילה כזר פרחים על השולחן אצל ההורים שלי) והיה מהמם! הוא נתן המון צבע לתמונות (רציתי זר כמה שיותר צבעוני...) והיה גדול מאוד ביחס לזרים אחרים שראיתי. אני מאוד מרוצה מהזר , חבל לי רק שהייתי צריכה "לשקר" ולא להגיד שזה זר כלה...אבל לא רציתי לשלם יותר כי אני כלה, זה עצבן אותי.


----------



## Bobbachka (28/11/12)

באמת זר מקסים!


----------



## Bobbachka (28/11/12)

אפשר לשאול איפה המשתלות? 
ומה שמן?


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

שתיהן בראשון או באיזור 
אני אברר עם אמא שלי מה השם שלהן
זו שקניתי בה נמצאת בדרך לנס ציונה מול שער של בסיס צבאי כלשהו


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

תעודות רווקות רבנות ומה שביניהם 
את תעודת הרווקות שלי הוצאתי בראשון לציון- צריך את אמא ועוד עד/ה (כן, אפשר עדה ואכן היתה לי עדה ומאוד שמחתי). היה מאוד פשוט ובאותו יום קיבלתי את התעודה (בד"כ לוקח כמה ימים, אבל אני הגעתי ביום שהרב נמצא ומוציא תעודות למזלי...כי לא היה לי את הכמה ימים האלה)
את התיק פתחנו ברבנות רמת גן. הבחור היה צריך 2 עדים (גברים). הסבירו לנו מה עוד חסר, הבחור הלך לשלם וכשהוא חזר הוא ראה שעל השולחן מונח תיק של זוג שהתחתן בגדות. היינו צריכים תעודת כשרות אז הבחורה שטיפלה בנו פשוט צילמה את התעודה מהתיק של הזוג השני ובזה חסכה לנו עוד טלפון לעשות. 

הרב שחיתן אותנו היה שאול פרבר. כשחיפשנו רב עשיתי רשימה של רבנים יותר מתירנים (נותן לי להעניק טבעת ולהגיד כמה מילים, לא דורש כיסוי בחופה- זה היה חשוב לאמא שלי, ואם רוצים חופה מסורתית אז גם אשה יכולה להחזיק את החופה) והתחלנו לבדוק מי פנוי. הראשון שהתקשרנו אליו (וגם הראשון ברשימה שלי כמובן) היה שאול פרבר. הגענו לפגישה אצלו והיה מאוד נחמד. הוא שאל מה אנחנו רוצים והסביר לנו קצת על הטקס. הוא לא דרש תשלום (למרות שהבאנו לו כמה שחשבנו לנכון) ואפילו לא על מונית, כי הוא מגיע מגבעתיים באוטו הפרטי שלו.
הוא הגיע בדיוק בזמן כמו שהוא אמר ומצא 2 עדים בקהל. הרבה אנשים אמרו שהחופה היתה מאוד נעימה ומשעשעת ושהיה נדמה שהוא ממש מכיר אותנו. החופה לא לקחה יותר מ14 דקות (כמו שהוא הבטיח).
ההערה היחידה שיש לי- ביקשתי להעניק טבעת ולהגיד משפט. אז הענקתי טבעת אבל הוא שכח שרציתי להגיד משהו. הפריע לי קצת אבל לא משהו שאני לא יכולה לחיות איתו... מציעה להזכיר לו לפני החופה דברים שהם חשובים לכם.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

הדרכת כלות ומקווה או- צוהר לא דרך צוהר 
חיפשתי מדריכת כלות של צוהר (או מישהי בסגנון) שמעבירה הדרכת כלות גם באופן פרטי (כי לא היה לנו זמן להתעסק עם צוהר). זוג חברים שלי התחתן כמה חודשים לפנינו והם סיפרו לי על רוני מצוהר. ביקשתי שיבררו לי אם היא מקבלת גם באופן פרטי והיא הסכימה. רוני מעבירה הדרכה לזוג בד"כ, מפגש אחד למשך שעתיים בערך, כשמתוכו רוב הזמן זה על זוגיות ו5-10 על הלכה (רק כדי להסביר לי מה אני אמורה להגיד במקווה). אנחנו דיברנו על עשרת הדברות בראי הזוגיות והיה באמת מעניין. כשביקשתי מבעלי שיצטרף אלי הוא קצת היסס אבל השתכנע. בסוף באמת היה מעניין (ואני לא אוהדת גדולה של הדת). 
את המקווה לא רציתי לעשות בהתחלה (וגם רוני לא הכריחה אותי לעשות...) אבל בסוף השתכנעתי (לא יודעת למה, לפני שהיה זה היה יהרג ובל יעבור עבורי ואיכשהו לאט לאט אמרתי שזה משהו שעושים פעם בחיים ואני יכולה לנסות). רוני ביררה לי על מקוואות שנחמדים גם לחילוניות שכמוני (ושלא בודקים בציציות) וככה הגעתי למקווה בנאות אשלים בראשון לציון. באתי כמה ימים לפני לבדוק איך המקום נראה, והחדר כלה שלהם היה גדול ונקי. קצת כעסו עלי שעוד לא קבעתי תאריך אבל בסוף היה להם מקום פנוי כשרציתי (כל שאר הימים בשבוע היו מלאים) והיתה רק כלה אחת לפני. באתי עם אמא, ואפילו נתנו לה להיכנס איתי לחדר טבילה. כל הסיפור לקח 10 דקות ולא היה נורא (לא כיף ולא חוויה רוחנית, אבל גם לא נורא). סה"כ בדיעבד לא יודעת אם הייתי עושה משהו אחרת...פשוט זרמתי וזהו. מה שכן, לא הייתי מוציאה את הכסף שדורשים בכל המקוואות-ספא כמו שחשבתי שאני אעשה אם המקווה בראשון לא היה נקי ונורמלי. הסיבה שכן הלכתי למקווה בסוף היא כי פשוט לא ידעתי אם בר"ג דורשים את האישור מקווה או לא. אני כבר לא זוכרת אם היו צריכים אותו, נדמה לי שכן. הרב ומדריכת הכלות שבחרתי לא דרשו מקווה אבל המליצו (גם טבילה בים מבחינתם זה בסדר)


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

תכשיטים וטבעות או-לא רוצה זהב צהוב,טוב אז חצי 
הסתובבתי בכמה חנויות כדי לקבל רעיון כללי לכמה עולות טבעות. זה היה יקר מאוד (סביב ה1000 ש"ח לטבעת). החלטנו ללכת לכמה חנויות באיזור הבורסה בר"ג והראשונה שבהן היתה ג'קסון.
ראינו את המבחר של ושמחנו. התחלנו לחפש בעצמנו ובסוף מצאנו 2 טבעות שאנחנו מאוד מרוצים מהן. שתיהן ביחד עלו 1000 ש"ח בערך וזה הרבה יותר זול ממה שראינו. לקחנו משהו מוכן כי לא היה לנו זמן לחכות שיכינו לנו טבעות ופשוט הקטנו/הגדלנו במידה בערך. כשהקטינו לבעלי את הטבעת הרסו מעט את הציפוי אבל תיקנו את זה במקום. הטבעת שלי מאוד מיוחדת וגוררת הרבה מחמאות ואני מאוד מרוצה.
הטבעת שלו היא מזהב לבן והיא מאט, שלי חצי זהב לבן חצי זהב צהוב עם חריטות. מקווה שזה ברור בתמונה.
לגבי התכשיטים לחתונה, הלכתי יום אחד עם אמא שלי לנחלת בנימין כי זכרתי שיש שם מעצב שאני אוהבת שיש לו דברים לא יקרים במיוחד (לא רציתי משהו כמו מגנוליה שמיוצר להמונים...למרות שאני אוהבת את הדברים של מגנוליה ביום יום). הגענו אליו וראיתי משהו נחמד אבל לא היה להם גם שרשרת תואמת והייתי צריכה להזמין. זו לא היתה אופציה ולכן המשכנו הלאה. הגענו למעצבת אחרת (שאני לא יודעת את שמה וגם לא היו לה כרטיסי ביקור באותו יום) והיו לה תכשיטי כסף עם פנינים. זה היה בדיוק זה. התלבטתי בגלל המחיר והתקדמנו, ואז אמא החליטה שאני מאוהבת בתכשיטים אז היא קונה לי אותה. בסוף המעצבת עשתה לנו עוד הנחה אז זה יצא סביר.
אז הייתי צריכה צמיד. כשחזרנו לסין הלכתי עם הבחור לשוק הפנינים והכנו לי צמיד של הרבה שורות מפנינים קטנות ולא לגמרי מעובדות. מאוד אהבתי.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

והתכשיטים


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

ותמונה שאני אוהבת שרואים גם את הצמיד 
וגם את הטבעת אירוסין (אבל לא משהו)


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

עוגת חתונה או- כמה עולה קומה בבניין? ובעוגה? 
אני אתחיל בזה שמאז שהגעתי לסין וראיתי שהם מכינים פסלים של הזוג לפי תווי הפנים שלהם רציתי פסלון כזה. ולכן רציתי עוגה להניח את הפסלון עליה. כשהתחלנו לתכנן את החתונה לא ממש זכרתי את זה וגם מבחינת תקציב עוגה זה הרבה כסף. בסופו של דבר, הבקשה היחידה של חמותי בכל ארגוני החתונה היתה שנעשה עוגה... אז זרמנו איתה (ולא היתה מאושרת ממני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). זה נתן לי תירוץ לעשות לנו פסלון כזה בדמותנו שיישאר לנו כמזכרת מהחתונה.
לגבי העוגה עצמה- אחרי חיפושים מייגעים עבור עוגת חתונה כשרה פרווה במחיר שפוי (ולא 1000-1500 ש"ח ל2 קומות בקוטר מגוחך ו2000-2500 ש"ח ל3 קומות באותם קטרים...) הגעתי (יותר נכון, אמא שלי עזרה לי והגיעה אליה) אל ונסה מקונדיטוריית דבש.
כבר על הטלפון הראשון קיבלנו הצעת מחיר (שלשם שינוי לא השתנתה בהתאם לכמות הקישוטים שתהיה על העוגה..) והסבר על העוגות.
כשהגענו לארץ בפעם השנייה עשינו את הבירורים לגבי העוגה. הגעתי עם אמא שלי ואחותי (בעלי היה צריך לחזור לפני לסין והיה לנו יותר חשוב שהוא יהיה נוכח בדברים כמו טעימות של האולם מאשר בטעימות העוגה) אל ונסה הביתה כדי לטעום מהעוגות (עדיין לא התחייבנו לכלום) וראינו את הסטודיו שלה על הדרך. העוגות היו ממש טעימות (טעמנו עוגת שוקולד עם קרם חלווה, עוגת וניל עם קרם נוגט, עוגת שוקולד עם קרם שוקולד ועוד אחת עם טעם הדרים- אפשר היה לעשות איזה מיקס של עוגה עם איזה קרם בין השכבות שרצינו), ובחרנו טעמים לפי מה שחיסלנו  הכי מהר.
ונסה הכינה לנו עוגת 2 קומות מהממת, כשכל קומה בטעם אחר (כי היה לנו ממש קשה להחליט איזה יותר טעים). הקישוטים על העוגה נראו כל כך אמיתיים שאנשים שאלו פעם אחר פעם אם באמת אפשר לאכול את זה. והעוגה עצמה- אנשים כבר התכוונו ללכת הביתה ואז שמעו מאנשים אחרים שהעוגה ממש טעימה ונשארו רק כדי לקחת פרוסה. היה ממש טעים!! 
העיצוב עצמו נעשה בשיתוף פעולה מלא איתנו (ונסה שלחה לנו מספר סקיצות ואחת מהן פיתחנו והגענו לתוצאה המושלמת עבורנו), והתבסס על העיצוב שבחרנו לאולם -היו לנו מפות ומפיות בכחול וכסוף ומרכזי שולחן עם שושן צחור, והעוגה היתה לבנה עם פסים בתחתית בכחול וכסוף ובצדדים מקבצים של שושן צחור. העוגה השתלבה נהדר באולם ואנשים צילמו אותה בלי סוף. ונסה התחשבה בגודל ובמשקל של הפסלון שהבאנו איתנו מסין בעיצוב העוגה וזה היה נראה מושלם ביחד.
כל קומה היתה גדולה למדי ובאירוע עצמו חתכנו רק את העוגה העליונה, וגם ממנה נשאר. על החלק השני התפננו בשבת חתן ואפילו הבאנו איתנו הביתה לסין כדי לחלק לחברים

צירפתי תמונה מהחיתוך של העוגה...מוש שם לנו את השיר "איפה העוגה" והאחיינים שרו בגאווה גדולה ושאר האורחים הצטרפו...


----------



## Givonit (28/11/12)

מדליק לאללה!


----------



## Olga1986 (28/11/12)

זו לא עוגה, זו יצירת אמנות.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אטרקציות ומתנות או- כי גם לאורחים מגיע 
אנחנו ממש לא רצינו מגנטים. ממש לא. חיפשנו משהו קצת אחר ובסוף מצאנו. קנינו מצלמת פולארויד ו160 דפי צילום (זה מגיע בחבילות של 10 בד"כ), קנינו אלבום עם דפים שחורים ועטי ג'ל צבעוניים וקנינו סלוטייפים דקורטיביים. ביקשתי מבת דודה שלי שתהיה אחראית על עמדת היצירה הזו וכל פעם שנגמרו הדפים במצלמה היא החליפה קסטה. 
על הדף הראשון כתבנו ברכה לאורחים מראש עם הסבר קצר, ובת דודה שלי צילמה אותנו כשהגענו לאולם והכניסה את זה ליד הברכה. האורחים הצטלמו והדביקו את התמונה שלהם באלבום וכתבו לנו ברכות. יצא לנו ספר אורחים מגניב ואחר... מומלץ בחום! חלק מהאורחים לקחו איתם את התמונות הביתה וזה בסדר, לזה זה היה מיועד. בסופו של דבר נשארו לנו עוד דפי צילום (זה לא מתבזבז כי גם ככה יש לנו פולארויד בשימוש  – יש לנו קיר תמונות בבית עם מגנטים...אבל זה כבר סיפור אחר) ואלבום מהמם 
את המתנות לאורחים גם הבאנו מסין- קנינו 250 מניפות בד יחסית גדולות. בחרנו 5 דוגמאות בערך. באותו מקום שהדפסנו את ההזמנות הדפסנו גם פתק תודה שעיצבתי ברוח ההזמנה... הדפסנו את זה בגודל של כרטיס ביקור וחיברנו בסרט אדום למניפה.
המניפות היו הצלחה אדירה! בסוף הערב נשארה לנו רק מניפה אחת (250 מניפות על 250 אורחים) ואנשים השתמשו בה (בעיקר בחופה). המחשבה היתה שיהיה משהו גם יפה ו"אנחנו" וגם שימושי כי סוף אוגוסט וחם. בסופו של דבר לא היה חם בכלל רוב הערב (רק בחופה משום מה..ואז אנשים השתמשו במניפות באמת). גם היו מאווררים פרוסים בקבלת פנים ובחופה ככה שזה הקל. 
אין לי תמונה של המניפות (שוב, מהדברים שלא חושבים שחשוב לצלם), אבל זו תמונה של השולחן עם הפינת יצירה+העוגה.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

הכרטיסי תודה שקשרנו על כל מניפה 
מקדימה


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

ומאחורה


----------



## yael rosen (29/11/12)

רעיון מקסים!! 
למה אני לא חשבתי על זה


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

קשקושים על ולרחבה- או שיהיה הרבה צבע! 
קנינו מלא סוכריות גומי וסידרנו את זה על הבר. קנינו סוכריות סודה על מקל שהיו הצלחה מטורפת! אני תמיד אוהבת את זה בחתונות ולכן רציתי שזה יהיה גם אצלנו וזה היה חשוב לי. סה"כ קנינו בערך 5 ק"ג נדמה לי.. יש בבני ברק כמה חנויות שמוכרות בסיטונאות וזה יוצא הרבה יותר זול, ועם חותמת כשרות.

הבאנו מסין סטיקלייטים בכמויות (400 צמידים במחשבה שאפשר לחבר 2 לשרשראות) ובמחיר מצחיק כמובן... לא רצינו יותר מזה בהתחלה אבל לאחר לחץ קל מאמא שלי ואחותי חשבנו שנוסיף קצת שרשראות. החלטנו מאוחר מידי ולא הספקנו להזמין בסין. ירדנו מהעניין (או לפחות ככה חשבנו) עם ביאוס קל.
ההורים שלי החליטו להפתיע אותנו (שוב, זה קצת מוטיב חוזר עבורם) וקנו לנו כל מיני שטויות- שרשראות הוואי ושרשאות מהבהבות כאלה. יומיים אח"כ אמא שלי קנתה עוד שטויות כי היא חשבה שזה לא מספיק. היה אחלה! אנשים שמו את זה על עצמם והרחבה היתה צבעונית וכיפיית.
בדיעבד הייתי מביאה את זה מסין ולא נותנת לאמא שלי להוציא על זה פי 3 בארץ. זה הוסיף אבל גם הייתי יכולה להסתפק רק בסטיקלייטים ושרשראות מהבהבות (ההוואי לא היה כזה הכרחי לדעתי).


----------



## Givonit (28/11/12)

מזל טוב מאורחת לרגע 
מעריצה אותך שאת גרה בסין, האישלי מנסה לשכנע אותי ואני לגמרי לא בעניין...


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

האמת, מתרגלים 
סה"כ אנחנו גרים בבייג'ין שהיא עיר די מערבית...
אם הוא יצליח לשכנע אותך, אני יכולה לתת לך טיפים


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

ליל כלולות וירח דבש או- JAPAN!!! 
בגלל שאנחנו לא גרים בארץ חשבנו שזה יהיה מוזר לחזור אחרי החתונה לבית של אחד ההורים... חיפשנו מלון רק ללילה של החתונה קרוב לאולם (כלומר, בת"א) ואפילו סגרנו על מקום... ואז התחרטנו ואמרנו שזה סתם יותר מידי כסף (כמעט 1000 ש"ח) וביטלנו. החלטנו לישון אצל ההורים שלי וזו היתה אחת ההחלטות החכמות. הגענו אחרי החתונה וירדנו על השאריות של החתונה (אנחנו, ההורים, אחותי, אחי ובת דודה שלי). הלכנו לישון לכמה שעות (אולי 5) ואז התחלנו עם ענייני הכספים (כי היה יום חמישי ולוקח לשיקים 3 ימי עבודה להיכנס והיינו אמורים לטוס בשני, אז זה היה גבולי). רק ב5 בערך יצאנו לכיוון הבנק.

את ירח הדבש בילינו ביפן והיה מדהים! נסענו לשבועיים, והכסף של ליל הכלולות כיסה לנו 4 לילות מתוך זה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כשהיינו ביפן היינו באחד המקדשים והיה שם זוג שהתחתן באותו יום. היו להם צילומים מקדימים וצילומי משפחות כמו אצלנו... אז זו תמונה של הזוג (אח"כ ראינו עוד כמה זוגות)
ואם חשבתן ששמלה עם מחוך זה לא נוח...תראו אותם (השמלה היא סוג של פוך והצילום היה בספטמבר והיה חם) ואת הנעליים...


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

לסיכום או- מה? כבר נגמר? 
קצת על יום החתונה- היה יום כיפי ומדהים! באמת! להגיד שזה היום המאושר בחיי אני לא יכולה כי לדעתי יהיו לנו ימים הרבה יותר מאושרים מזה. וגם היו לנו ימים מאושרים מאלה (כמו לידה של אחים צעירים או אחיינים) אבל זו היתה חוויה והייתי עושה את זה שוב. היום הזה נגמר כל כך מהר...כל כך מהר שפשוט לא האמנתי- כשחתכנו את העוגה אמרתי למנהל אירוע שאפשר אולי להוציא קינוחים והוא אמר שהם כבר יצאו וכבר כמעט 12 בלילה לא האמנתי...

קצת על כסף- שמנו מולנו תקציב, ואמרנו שאנחנו רוצים לכסות את החתונה מהמתנות ואולי לצאת עם קצת רווח והצלחנו, אפילו הרבה רווח. החלטנו שאנחנו לא נכנסים לריבים מיותרים, ובאמת חוץ מהמקום, צילום ודיג'יי זרמנו די עם כל ההחלטות ואם למישהו מההורים היה חשוב משהו זרמנו איתם. נתנו להם גם יד חופשית להזמין את מי שהם רוצים מתוך מחשבה שהחתונה שלנו היא אירוע מרגש בשבילם כמעט כמו בשבילנו והם לא התערבו לנו בהחלטות בכלל. החתונה היתה לגמרי אנחנו והצלחנו להביא את החיים הנוכחיים שלנו לידי ביטוי כמו שרצינו.
אני לא חושבת שהתקמצנו על דברים בחתונה ואני חושבת שהיא היתה מאוד מרשימה ויפה (ואלו גם התגובות שקיבלנו מסביב).  כן חסכנו וניסינו לקצץ בעלויות וכן עשינו מחקר שווקים טוב לפני קבלת החלטה על סכומי כסף גדולים.אנחנו לא זוג שאוהב שואו ואני חושבת שזה מה שהחתונה שלנו שידרה בסופו של דבר. אני חושבת שזו התנהלות תקינה של זוג במציאות הקיימת ושנינו לא חשבנו שההורים שלנו הם אלה שצריכים לממן את החתונה שלנו. אני לא מבקרת אנשים אחרים שמחליטים אחרת, אלא רק מציגה את השקפת העולם שלנו.

קצת על הפורום- ביליתי בפורום הזה לא מעט עוד לפני הצעת הנישואין, אבל רק אחריה התחלתי להיות משתתפת פעילה. עזרתן לי המון בכל מציאת הספקים והבנה מה אפשרי ומה לא במסגרת התקציב. אני מקווה שהקרדיטים שלי יעזרו במעט למישהי בעתיד הקרוב או הרחוק וזה מה שגרם לי לפרסם אותם מלכתחילה. ברור לי שכל מה שקניתי בסין לא רלוונטי עבור רובכם, אבל האופציה של הזמנה באינטרנט של דברים היא מאוד רלוונטית! יש מספר אתרים, ביניהם כמה סיניים שאפשר למצוא בהם את כל מה שאני קניתי והבאתי מסין. אמנם זה קצת יותר יקר אבל זה הרבה יותר זול ממה שקיים בארץ.

ולסיכום באמת- החיים שלנו לא השתנו בכלל מאז שהתחתנו. אנחנו ביחד כבר 5 שנים כמעט מתוכם גרים ביחד 3 שנים בסין, והכרזה עלינו כבעל ואישה באופן רשמי לא שינתה שום דבר פרט לעובדה שאנחנו מציגים את בן/בת הזוג שלנו לאנשים חדשים בתור אשתי/בעלי (ועדיין מוזר לנו להתרגל לזה).
כתיבת הקרדיטים הזכירה לי את היום הכייפי הזה ואני שמחה שהצלחתי להעלות קרדיטים פחות מ3 חודשים אחרי החתונה (מחר!, מסתבר). אני אשמח לקבל תגובות (מסתבר שזה הרבה זמן לכתוב הכל ולהעלות הכל) ולתת מידע נוסף פה או במסרים אבל מזהירה שעלול לקחת לי זמן לענות (לראשונה מזה שנתיים היום התפוז לא חסום ולא צריך לעקוף את הרשויות).


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

אה כן, 
ומצטערת שהקרדיטים לא ממש לפי סדר כמו בד"כ...
רק עכשיו שמתי לב


----------



## Bobbachka (28/11/12)

תודה על הקרדיטים! 
נהנתי מאוד לעיין בהם, נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מקסימה ושמחה.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות טובה ובריאות (כמו שאני תמיד אומרת, השאר יבוא מעצמו...).


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

מהמם, מהמם, מהמם!
השמלה שלך יפהפיה, האיפור והשיער מקסימים, הזר צבעוני, ובגדול הצלחת לארגן בשלט רחוק חתונה מקסימה! 

מזל טוב, והמון בהצלחה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

מקסים! מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מגניבים ומעניינים. 
אהבתי לקרוא ולראות את התמונות וממש אהבתי את הגישה שלכם. 
מזל טוב וחיים מאושרים ומלאי אהבה!


----------



## המרחפת (1/12/12)

איזה יופי! 
נהניתי מאד מהקריאה, ושמחה לשמוע שאתם נהניתם מהארגון, גם כשהיה בשלט רחוק.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

מזלטוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אתם מקסימים! 
מעניין לשאול -
איך חתונות בסין הולכות? גם אצלם יש אירוע גדול כמו בארץ?


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

לא גדול כמו בארץ 
אצלם החתונה בד"כ נעשית באולם כנסים/אירועים במלון. יש מנחה טקס , כניסה של החתנכלה, כמה ברכות של ההורים/חברים/מי שרוצה ואז ארוחה . החתונות בד"כ נעשות בסופ"ש בבוקר (9-10 בבוקר) ואין ריקודים.
הייתי בחתונה של ישראלי עם סינית והיה מאוד מעניין.היו בערך 100 איש וכשהחברה הישראלים קמו לרקוד (גם ככה האוכל היה לא אכיל מבחינתנו) הסינים הסתכלו עלינו כמו חייזרים, אבל בסוף הצטרפו לחגיגה. היה מאוד מעניין וגם היה מנחה שדיבר בסינית וישראלי שתרגם אותו לעברית, ושמישהו דיבר עברית הוא תרגם לסינית. היה מאוד משעשע.
אה וכמובן לכלה היו 2 שמלות- אחת לבנה והשנייה היתה אדומה (צבע של מזל בסין)
את הצילומים הם עושים ביום אחר לגמרי וזו הפקה מטורפת אצלם.


----------



## Bladayada (28/11/12)

נזכרתי בעוד דבר- צילומים מקדימים בסין! 
לא מאמינה ששכחתי מזה..
כחודש בערך לפני האירוע, אולי יותר הלכנו עם חבר טוב שיודע לצלם ל2 מקומות בבייג'ין כדי להצטלם. קניתי שמלה באתר הסיני (לא רציתי ללכלך את השמלה האמיתית שלי, לא רציתי שהבחור יראה את השמלה האמיתית שלי וגם היא הייתה בארץ) בפחות מ100 ש"ח, הבחור שם מכנס של חליפה אחרת שתפרנו לו בעבר לצרכי עבודה, חולצה ועניבה ויצאנו לצילומים. התאפרתי והסתרקתי לבד כמובן, והוספתי קישוט קטן שהוסיף.
היה יום ממש כייפי אך חם מאוד. התחלנו ב9 בבוקר בערך ובאיזור הצהריים התקפלנו.
את התמונות שיצאו ערכתי למצגת והוספתי תמונות שלנו ממקומות שונים בעולם (בעיקר מחלקים שונים בסין) והקרנו את זה בלופ על המסכים באולם. היו תגובות חיוביות מאוד מאנשים. בשבת חתן הקרנו את זה למשפחה הקרובה שהיו עסוקים מידי בחתונה עצמה.
מצרפת תמונה שכמובן לא רואים בה אותנו, אבל היא נורא מצחיקה אותי משום מה
(אגב הנעליים האלה לא נוחות ליום צילומים, לעומת אלה שקניתי לחתונה...אחרי שעה עברתי לקרוקס)


----------



## simplicity83 (29/11/12)

הוווו, התמונה הזאת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא יודעת אם את זוכרת, אבל התלהבתי ממנה בטירוף כבר כשהעלת אותה בפעם הראשונה!
המון המון מזל טוב וכל הכבוד על הארגון המוצלח מרחוק, 
זה בהחלט מאתגר והצלחתם בגדול!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (1/12/12)

תמונה אדירה- ממש אהבתי!


----------



## ronitvas (29/11/12)

מאוד נהניתי! 
תודה ש"חזרת" להעלות את הקרדיטים. היה שווה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



דרכך גם יצא לי להיזכר בחתונה המעורבת הראשונה שהפקתי (ישראלי וסינית) וראיתי מוטיבים דומים, כדוגמת הסמל על ההזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא יודעת אם אני הייתי שורדת בסין, אבל אני מניחה שלכל דבר מתרגלים (אם אני מתרגלת לLA, אז כנראה שהכל אפשרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם וחיים מאושרים


----------

